# Camera under rs 25000



## demon.saturn (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi all

I want to buy a good camera whose price should be within Rs 25000. My basic purpose is to good quality pictures even in low light conditions, should have a very good optical zoom and should be able to shoot HD videos. I am confused whether to go for an entry level DSLR or a normal megazoom camera.  One more thing to note I would like to have manual controls but not completely. Please suggest me the best models within my budget.


Dharam


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 16, 2011)

Bro I can suggest u 2-3 things

1. get a Canon 1000D with kit lens and a Sigma/Tamron 70-300 lens ...U will get all this around 28k.
Here u will have reach like 8x zoom and a brillient qulaity DSLR

2. Get a good superzoom like a Canon SX20 or Panasonic FZ 35... these have good zoom and very good quality but not as comparable to DSLR

3. get that panasonic low light shooter...I dont remember it...its small and handy...will tell u the name after I reach home


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 16, 2011)

1000D don't have a video option so I don't think it fulfills the requirement. 

Other option for Video as well good image is Nikon 3100. News is that Canon is launching 1100D in April which will have a video option. 

Problem is if you buy a SLR u need to invest in lens to get the zoom facility. But advantage is u will get superb Quality images and well as full control of the camera with Manual mode and Aparture, ISO and Sutter settings. 

If u want to go for a normal point and shoot with good zoom and quality then go for Canon SX30... which has 1290X720 Video recording, Swirl LCD, 14MP Lens, 35X Optical Zoom... 

It will cost nearly 26k...


----------



## SwiftLover (May 27, 2011)

Buy Panasonic FZ35...I am using it for last 1 years and 9 months(Approx). I had purchased it in Pre-order period in Aug 2009.

The Video quality is too good as compared to Canon Sx20is sometime the Still picture is grainy in low light condition...but overall its a Good Buy!


----------

